# Prestige plane on a bargain budget....



## bobasaurus

It does look similar to a woodriver aside from the lateral adjust. Quality planes are amazing… I agree that it's hard going back to tuning up old Stanleys after being introduced to planes like this. My woodriver #6 is still the first plane I reach for in my shop.


----------



## nailbanger2

Thanks for the review. You mentioned in the title, and then several times in the text, that this was a budget plane. Could we get the price you paid?


----------



## Benvolio

I paid £140 to Rutlands with the plane on Sale, but I believe it's more commonly sold for £170. I realise that this to a lot of people isn't `budget` (seeing as you can get a plane that calls itself a jointer for £30), but for a tool that puts itself in the same bracket as Veritas and nips quite convincingly at the heels of Lie Nielsen, I'd say this is a bargain.


----------



## stefang

Good review Ben. I recently bought three of these planes and they are really wonderful. The quality is amazing for the price.


----------



## CyberDyneSystems

Thanks for the review, and info regarding this brand. I have been using a woodriver #4 alongside my "legacy" stanleys for some time and really enjoy it.


----------



## wingate_52

Good review. I have bought a few QS planes from Workshop Heaven. My LA 62 is a delight ( now I have changed the tote), the LA block plane is outstanding and the large chisel plane has it's uses. I am waiting to purchase a pair of QS Stainless spoke shaves. I also have replaced many of my Stanley/Record planes with QS blades, chip breakers and yolks.


----------

